

Is there a Hacker News embedd-able Button? - berecruited

I have the Hacker News plugin for Firefox and love it. Is there an icon to include on websites? I can't find one.
======
ambition
It looks like it isn't easy to hack one, either. When not logged in, the
upvote link is a x?fnid=<random chars> link which times out. When logged in,
the link is tied to your userid, and presumably checked against your login
cookie.

~~~
ambition
Oh, I should mention the bookmarklet, though, which allows submission of
sites: <http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html>. I don't use it, so I'm not
sure if it upvotes already submitted stores. But I guess you could use its
infrastructure to make a button. Something like:

    
    
        <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u='yoursite'&t='yourDesiredTitle'"><img src="http://ycombinator.com/images/y18.gif" /></a> (untested)

------
bigtoga
<http://ycombinator.com/images/y18.gif>

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://ycombinator.com/favicon.ico> ?

------
rms
I think he means the equivalent of a "digg this" button."

------
kingnothing
I hope not.

